# VapeAfrica V8 tank to pif



## wiesbang (8/12/15)

Seeing as I am being pif'd with a rba from gman211991 I only feel its fair to help out someone too if i can.
I bought this tank last week Wednesday from VapeAfrica by N1City

It's nothing fancy but It works lekker.

Who needs it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

Don't want to stand in the way of someone who REALLY needs it...


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

Looks like a real nice tank!


----------



## wiesbang (8/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Don't want to stand in the way of someone who REALLY needs it...


We can give it some time if no CPT noob wants it you can have it.

Especially want to help someone out like I was. I started with nothing and was pif'd a whole kit


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

Thanx man! But I'm sure someone here will need it


----------



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

Bump


----------



## Phillip868 (10/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Seeing as I am being pif'd with a rba from gman211991 I only feel its fair to help out someone too if i can.
> I bought this tank last week Wednesday from VapeAfrica by N1City
> 
> It's nothing fancy but It works lekker.
> ...


Hi, That is really a stellar gesture, I have converted my wife to vaping only last week, However she has an Evod tank with ego battery, doesn't really work for her, I bought a Vortice clone from Vape club for her to use on my new Istick 30w, she likes it but the dripping puts her off a bit, too soon I guess, I also gave all my Gear (2x Spinner v2 Batterys, 5x tanks,Istick 30w) away to friends and family I have converted. If you still want to part with it, I think my wife would really like it for a Christmas gift, ( a Very good friend of mine has one of these and it is really easy to rebuild the coils to 1.5 ohm, which would be perfect for her.) I live in Namibia, but I can arrange a courier to collect and deliver at the Airport? A couple of nice engineers and pilots usually bring my orders for me when they show up here to work.


----------



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

Phillip868 said:


> Hi, That is really a stellar gesture, I have converted my wife to vaping only last week, However she has an Evod tank with ego battery, doesn't really work for her, I bought a Vortice clone from Vape club for her to use on my new Istick 30w, she likes it but the dripping puts her off a bit, too soon I guess, I also gave all my Gear (2x Spinner v2 Batterys, 5x tanks,Istick 30w) away to friends and family I have converted. If you still want to part with it, I think my wife would really like it for a Christmas gift, ( a Very good friend of mine has one of these and it is really easy to rebuild the coils to 1.5 ohm, which would be perfect for her.) I live in Namibia, but I can arrange a courier to collect and deliver at the Airport? A couple of nice engineers and pilots usually bring my orders for me when they show up here to work.


If the courier can pick up in Woodstock you can have it anytime bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/15)

Phillip868 said:


> Hi, That is really a stellar gesture, I have converted my wife to vaping only last week, However she has an Evod tank with ego battery, doesn't really work for her, I bought a Vortice clone from Vape club for her to use on my new Istick 30w, she likes it but the dripping puts her off a bit, too soon I guess, I also gave all my Gear (2x Spinner v2 Batterys, 5x tanks,Istick 30w) away to friends and family I have converted. If you still want to part with it, I think my wife would really like it for a Christmas gift, ( a Very good friend of mine has one of these and it is really easy to rebuild the coils to 1.5 ohm, which would be perfect for her.) I live in Namibia, but I can arrange a courier to collect and deliver at the Airport? A couple of nice engineers and pilots usually bring my orders for me when they show up here to work.



If you become the lucky new owner of that V8 atty, heres a link on rebuilding the coils instead of buying them. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-v8-disposable-coil.t16484/
Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Phillip868 (11/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> If the courier can pick up in Woodstock you can have it anytime bud





wiesbang said:


> If the courier can pick up in Woodstock you can have it anytime bud


Thank you, I sent you a PM. you are an awesome human being.


----------



## Phillip868 (11/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> If you become the lucky new owner of that V8 atty, heres a link on rebuilding the coils instead of buying them. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-v8-disposable-coil.t16484/
> Best of luck.


 Hi Thanks for the link, much easier to rebuild with 28AWG Kanthal than aspire BVC or any other microcoil (evod) I have done both and realized then and there that my destiny is not in complicated Heart/Brain surgery, I instead took up Chemistry(DIY Juice), much less pains.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/15)

Phillip868 said:


> Hi Thanks for the link, much easier to rebuild with 28AWG Kanthal than aspire BVC or any other microcoil (evod) I have done both and realized then and there that my destiny is not in complicated Heart/Brain surgery, I instead took up Chemistry(DIY Juice), much less pains.



You're most welcome, I agree, rebuilding oem coils is not something Id do for money, its fiddly and time consuming. On the bright side its quicker than waiting for juice to steep. 
All the best with the DIY juices, look forward to a new juice line from Namibia..."_Phillip Jock_".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Phillip868 (11/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> You're most welcome, I agree, rebuilding oem coils is not something Id do for money, its fiddly and time consuming. On the bright side its quicker than waiting for juice to steep.
> All the best with the DIY juices, look forward to a new juice line from Namibia..."_Phillip Jock_".



I actually supply a couple of close friends with their e-juice fix when ever I can, They are my Guinea pigs. I have thought about a name for a brand, just need more interested vapers here in Nam. Vapor Reaper - see Recipe: 
*
The Reaper* (Copyrighted)
25ml 50/50 Vg/Pg @ 7.5mg Nic,
Coffee Esspresso at 6%
Sweet cream 4%
Ice Cream 4%
EM 3 drops (0.5%)
Koolada 3 drops (0.5%)
Popcorn 6-10 drops (1%-2%)

*Mort*: Pina colada, Cream soda and Menthol

*Soul Food*: Coffee, Toffee, Icecream waffles.

All I could come up with so far, Hey @wiesbang and @blujeenz, I see both of you are from CapeTown, PM wich flavour you would like and I can send a 20ml 6mg of it to Capetown on Tuesday, unfortunately you would have to collect it at the airport and it needs to steep for about 1-2 more weeks.


----------



## wiesbang (11/12/15)

Ooo thanks. I think i will try the soul food. Wyvern said she will collect for me as her work is close to airport.


----------



## Phillip868 (11/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Ooo thanks. I think i will try the soul food. Wyvern said she will collect for me as her work is close to airport.


 Great, will bottle it this weekend. Just tell me what you think of it, and if there is anything you might change. Your  will help a lot toward perfecting the recipes.


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/15)

Phillip868 said:


> I actually supply a couple of close friends with their e-juice fix when ever I can, They are my Guinea pigs. I have thought about a name for a brand, just need more interested vapers here in Nam. Vapor Reaper - see Recipe:
> *
> The Reaper* (Copyrighted)
> 25ml 50/50 Vg/Pg @ 7.5mg Nic,
> ...



Thanks for the offer, but Id have to respectfully decline, Im a 0mg nicotine lad and even 5 puffs on 3mg gives me a head buzz.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Phillip868 (11/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks for the offer, but Id have to respectfully decline, Im a 0mg nicotine lad and even 5 puffs on 3mg gives me a head buzz.


No Problem, maybe next time I whip up some 0mg.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

